#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Do you know what is remarketing?

## Bhavya

When offering a second chance for your visitors to get good results in your digital marketing campaigns it called remarketing. Remarketing gives you the chance to increase conversions and lead generation. I would like to learn more about remarketing. Can you guys tell me how to do remarketing and what are the strategies we should follow?

----------

